# Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?



## 3mika3 (22. Juli 2017)

*Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?*

Habe mir das Seasonic Prime 1000 Watt Gold bestellt. Dieses Netzteil ist aber ein Single Rail.
Bei "Gutefrage" wurde mir massiv vom Single Rail abgeraten und als Schweißbrenner bezeichnet, deswegen mache ich mir jetzt Sorgen.
Ich meine das Seasonic Prime ist doch kein "billig Netzteil" und besitzt zu genüge Schutzschaltungen. Außerdem bietet Seasonic 12 Jahre Garantie.

Betreiben soll das Netzteil einen Ryzen 1700x und eine Vega bzw. später 2 im CrossFire.

Bitte keine Kommentare wie du brauchst nicht so viel Watt oder CrossFire lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## evilgrin68 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?*



3mika3 schrieb:


> .... keine Kommentare wie du brauchst nicht so viel Watt ...


OK... Kein Kommentar.


btw... Erst Bestellen... Dann Fragen... Wo ist da der Sinn drin?


----------



## DaveManCB (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?*

Ja ehrlich gesagt würde ich dir auch davon abraten, 1000Watt auf einer Leitung ist für uns normalen Benutzer absoluter Schwachsinn der Schutzschaltung kannst du dabei keinen Wert geben! Das Netzteil überlebt der Rest ist dann Schrott.

Für deine Konfig würde ich das empfehlen: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Da hast du noch genug Leistung um alles ordentlich zu Übertakten ohne das es sich am Limit quält.


----------



## DrFrankenschwein (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?*

Das Problem ist, dass zb bei einem Kurzschluss dadurch, dass ein hoher Strom normal ist, keine Abschaltung stattfindet, zumindest ist das das Argument derer, die mir das immer weismachen (schreibt man das so?) Wollten. Bei 1000w und der Hardware ist doch aber auch multi rail drin?

Gesendet von meinem S60 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 3mika3 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?*

Das habe ich gemacht, weil Alternate 2 Wochen für die Lieferung braucht. Deswegen habe ich ohne zu zögern schnell auf Vorkasse bestellt. Außerdem habe ich noch nicht bezahlt, deshalb kann ich das auch ganz einfach stornieren


----------



## 3mika3 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?*



DaveManCB schrieb:


> Ja ehrlich gesagt würde ich dir auch davon abraten, 1000Watt auf einer Leitung ist für uns normalen Benutzer absoluter Schwachsinn der Schutzschaltung kannst du dabei keinen Wert geben! Das Netzteil überlebt der Rest ist dann Schrott.
> 
> Für deine Konfig würde ich das empfehlen: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen
> 
> Da hast du noch genug Leistung um alles ordentlich zu Übertakten ohne das es sich am Limit quält.






Bist du Dir sicher, dass 850 Watt für 2x OC Vega und den Rest übertakten reicht?

Ich würde schon ganz gerne 1000 Watt nehmen, weil ich einfach etwas Luft nach oben haben will, man weiß ja nie.


----------



## 3mika3 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?*



DrFrankenschwein schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass zb bei einem Kurzschluss dadurch, dass ein hoher Strom normal ist, keine Abschaltung stattfindet, zumindest ist das das Argument derer, die mir das immer weismachen (schreibt man das so?) Wollten. Bei 1000w und der Hardware ist doch aber auch multi rail drin?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S60 mit Tapatalk



Naja wenn es unbedingt sein muss kann ich mir auch ein Dark Power Pro 1000 Watt zulegen, oder gibt da vll. noch andere gute multi rail 1000 Watt Netzteile die du mir empfehlen könntest?


----------



## markus1612 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?*



3mika3 schrieb:


> Bist du Dir sicher, dass 850 Watt für 2x OC Vega und den Rest übertakten reicht?
> 
> Ich würde schon ganz gerne 1000 Watt nehmen, weil ich einfach etwas Luft nach oben haben will, man weiß ja nie.



Luft nach oben bringt dir außer höherer Lautstärke und schlechterer Idle-Effizienz nicht wirklich was. Ordentlich dimensioniert ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoller.
Zudem würde ich mir die Sache mit dem Crossfire nochmal gut überlegen wenn es nur ums Gaming geht, denn da bringen 2 GPUs immer weniger.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?*

Um die Frage mal zu beantworten:

Nein, Single-Rail NTs sind nicht generell gefährlich. Bei Leistungen bis 500W ist es nahezu wurscht da 500W selbst wenn sie über ein einzelnes Kabel laufen würden keinen Brand verursachen.
Aber: Wenn du sehr starke Netzteile nutzen willst, also 800, 1000, 1200W oder noch mehr, dann hast du mit SR-Geräten eben den Nachteil, dass du keine getrennten Sicherungen auf den Anschlüssen hast weil intern ja alles nur eine einzige starke Rail ist - sprich im Zweifelsfall (Kurzschluss, Defekt, was auch immer) können 1000W und mehr über ein einzelnes Kabel abgegeben werden ohne dass ein SR-Netzteil damit ein problem hätte - und dann brennt dir die Kiste im schlimmsten Fall ab, das ist das beschworene "Schweißgerät".

Meine persönliche Empfehlung wäre daher, zumindest wenns in den Bereich sehr hochwattiger Netzteile geht immer auf MR-Geräte zu setzen, die über mehrere Sicherungen verfügen und im Notfall abschalten bevor was stinkt oder gar brennt. Sehr gute NTs können auch beide Modi, sprich ab Werk MR und wenn man es übertreiben will (für Extrem-OC oder sowas) kann man umschalten auf SR und 1000W in die GPU drücken wenns sein muss. Beispielsweise ein DarkPower Pro P11 kann das.


----------



## 3mika3 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Um die Frage mal zu beantworten:
> 
> Nein, Single-Rail NTs sind nicht generell gefährlich. Bei Leistungen bis 500W ist es nahezu wurscht da 500W selbst wenn sie über ein einzelnes Kabel laufen würden keinen Brand verursachen.
> Aber: Wenn du sehr starke Netzteile nutzen willst, also 800, 1000, 1200W oder noch mehr, dann hast du mit SR-Geräten eben den Nachteil, dass du keine getrennten Sicherungen auf den Anschlüssen hast weil intern ja alles nur eine einzige starke Rail ist - sprich im Zweifelsfall (Kurzschluss, Defekt, was auch immer) können 1000W und mehr über ein einzelnes Kabel abgegeben werden ohne dass ein SR-Netzteil damit ein problem hätte - und dann brennt dir die Kiste im schlimmsten Fall ab, das ist das beschworene "Schweißgerät".
> ...



Vielen Dank für diese ausführliche Erklärung, also wäre wohl das DarkPower die bessere Wahl oder kennst du vll. noch ein paar andere wie das Dark Power?

Achso noch eine Frage wegen dem Schweißgerät, müsste mir der Schweißgeräthersteller im Falle einer Durchröstung nicht alles erstatten? 
Oder bleibe ich dann einfach auf dem Schaden sitzen, weil es dann mein eigenes Verschulden ist?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?*



3mika3 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diese ausführliche Erklärung, also wäre wohl das DarkPower die bessere Wahl oder kennst du vll. noch ein paar andere wie das Dark Power?


Aus dem Kopf nicht, das einzige wo ich mir relativ sicher bin wäre die Antec High Current Pro HCP-Platinum Serie.



3mika3 schrieb:


> Achso noch eine Frage wegen dem Schweißgerät, müsste mir der Schweißgeräthersteller im Falle einer Durchröstung nicht alles erstatten?
> Oder bleibe ich dann einfach auf dem Schaden sitzen, weil es dann mein eigenes Verschulden ist?


Ein Schweißgeräthersteller muss dir das Schweißgerät erstatten, wenn es dir innerhalb der Garantiezeit durchbrennt ohne dass du grob fahrlässigen Blödsinn damit gemacht hast.
Was du dagegen alles mit dem Ding röstest ist ihm herzlich egal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?*



3mika3 schrieb:


> Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?


Wo müssen wie mit dem Erklären anfangen? 
Welchen Bildungsstand hast Du und wie tief
steckst Du in der Materie? 

Was ist an 83A nicht zu verstehen? Was hast
Du für eine Vorstellung, warum das nicht optimal
ist?


----------



## Ramonx56 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?*

Made My Day. 
Hier gibts mal ein Video was bei einem Kurzschluss passieren kann.
Netzteilkurzschluss und rauchende Kabel - PCGH in Gefahr - YouTube
Es schaltet gar nicht erst ab.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?*



3mika3 schrieb:


> Bitte keine Kommentare wie du brauchst nicht so viel Watt oder CrossFire lohnt sich nicht.



Öhm -- niemand weiß, was Vega reißen wird und du willst dir pauschal mal zwei davon verbauen? 
Bei Multi GPU sollte es auch immer ein Multi Rail Netzteil sein.
Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass dir die Bude abbrennt, wenn du das Seasonic nutzt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist nur höher.


----------



## DaveManCB (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?*

Ja 850Watt aus einem P11 würd wohl locker reichen


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein, Single-Rail NTs


Wobei man hier auch unterscheiden muss zwischen eigentlich Multi Rail (2 Rails) aber nicht implementiert und true Single Rail.

Das erkennt man dann am Sicherungschip, der verbaut ist. Ist sogar einfach, kann man an den Pins sehen: 8 pins = sehr schlecht, kein OCP irgendwo implementiert. mehr als 8 pins = gut, OCP auf allen Rails...


----------



## Philipus II (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?*

Noch zwei gute 1000W Multi-Rail-Optionen:
Corsair HXi
Corsair RMi


----------



## Pu244 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind Single Rail Nezteile wirklich so gefährlich?*

Im Prinzip kann man sagen, dass sowohl die Vor- als auch Nachteile von Singlerail stark aufgebauscht werden. Bei einem Kurzschluss in einem langen und dünnen Draht hat man bei Multirail Vorteile, wenn es gut abgesichert ist. Allerdings darf der Draht auch nicht zu lang sein, sonst hilft auch Multirail nichts und auch nicht zu dick und kurz, denn dann springen auch die Schutzschaltungen eines guten Singlerailnetzteil an. Generell kommt das eher selten vor, es sei denn man pfuscht gerne selbst herum und wenn, dann hilft ein PC Gehäuse aus Metall. Es ist noch kein einziger Wohnungsbrand durch Singlerailnetzteil bekannt geworden.

Das Seasonic Prime ist extrem gut, allerdings sind die DPP P11 leiser



3mika3 schrieb:


> Achso noch eine Frage wegen dem Schweißgerät, müsste mir der Schweißgeräthersteller im Falle einer Durchröstung nicht alles erstatten?
> Oder bleibe ich dann einfach auf dem Schaden sitzen, weil es dann mein eigenes Verschulden ist?



In den Garantiebedingungen steht meist, dass sie dir nur das Netzteil erstatten müssen und solange sie keine Norm verletzt haben kann man da auch wenig machen.



DaveManCB schrieb:


> Da hast du noch genug Leistung um alles ordentlich zu Übertakten ohne das es sich am Limit quält.



Eine Wassergekühle Vega soll bis zu 375W verbrauchen, davon zwei und man ist bei 750W. Der R7 1700X hat eine TDP von 95W (real kann er auch kurzzeitig etwas mehr ziehen), damit ist er schon drüber.


----------

